# [Wet Thumb Forum]-breeding Cherry reds



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

I have a 46 gallon planted tank, with what I beleive to be 3 female cherry red shrimp (all three carrying eggs)







and 2 males. They are in the tank with Diamond tetras, Rasboro hets, 1 yoyo loach, 1 coral red pencil, and 1 bristlenose and 6-8 amanos. Do you think any will surive predation? Is there any fish I should watch out for?


----------



## imported_cichlidz (May 1, 2004)

I have a 46 gallon planted tank, with what I beleive to be 3 female cherry red shrimp (all three carrying eggs)







and 2 males. They are in the tank with Diamond tetras, Rasboro hets, 1 yoyo loach, 1 coral red pencil, and 1 bristlenose and 6-8 amanos. Do you think any will surive predation? Is there any fish I should watch out for?


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 26, 2004)

In any community tank you have to be ready for preaditors of these little buggers. Best is set up a seperate tank for your girls to drop the eggs and then use it to rear them.

Otherwise have fun feeding your fish the fry.

There has been some disscussions that go into detail.
Here is a good long one about lots of different species
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?q=Y&a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=4256000314&m=7936097705&p=4


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The best chance of survival in a community tank would be to have a stand of very dense plantings. In my 40g I have a patch of Micranthemoides that's almost 24" x 5" and up to 8" thick. Nothing but other shrimp are able to get into the thicket. Otherwise *kzr750r1* is right about setting up a maternity tank.

My Cherries released their babies before I had the micranthemoides so out if the probably 60 or 70 babies released (I had two pregnant shrimp) only 6 survived. Two were caught in my filter and the other four managed to outwit the tetras in my tank.


----------

